# quad brake light? help



## beats workin (Dec 30, 2009)

hey all, this might be a simple fix , i put an otter box on the quad that covers the tail light,no prob the box has one built into it on the back, i spliced into the tailight wires with more wire to add tails, 3 wires, wich i spliced to a flat 4 wire trailer plug so i can connect to the box easily. the tail wires are ground, brake and running light. the running light works untill i press the brake then the whole light goes out, like a short? but the tailight on the quad works as it should? i know its not the light on the box because i had the same problem on a regular trailer light i had in the garage, what am i missing here, i checked everthing with a muli meter getting the voltages to the right place. thanks in advance id like to get it working!!


----------



## MOTOMAN91 (Oct 26, 2010)

Not sure, but sounds like the light on the box needs to be grounded?


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

You used a duel filament bulb right... I had to ask... more than likely a ground problem..


----------

